# Bad breeds



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Check this out. Your input please.........
http://www.users.bigpond.com/daniel1977/kits.htm


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Check this out. Your input please.........
> http://www.users.bigpond.com/daniel1977/kits.htm


Yes, I saw the poodle costume photo a while back on another forum.

As they say (in another funny attempt to bring light to a scary legal-system misuse) at the bottom of that page: "Laws restricting whole breeds of dog who have done nothing wrong are bad."


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sometimes crazy satire can get the attention that a lot of statistics and facts can't. Someone might see that and see how insane it is that the way a dog looks can possibly be a reason to legislate him out of existence -- or not.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Didn't Mike post a picture of a dog in the poodle suit on April Fools???
I want one for my dog, but the laughter may traumatize him. :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't remember which island it is, but one of the carribean islands (I think that's where it was) has a ban on Malinois entering the country -- I know someone who exported a Mali there and dyed a GSD saddle on the dog to pass the dog off as a GSD :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I don't remember which island it is, but one of the carribean islands (I think that's where it was) has a ban on Malinois entering the country -- I know someone who exported a Mali there and dyed a GSD saddle on the dog to pass the dog off as a GSD :lol:


That's great!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

A couple of parades ago, we had a black Pug dressed as a tarantula. 

We tend not to dress the GSDs and Mals  and to focus attention on their good behavior.

The Pugs, though....... dress them or not, they still look funny. :lol:


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

OHH I like that, should the GSD fits in there as well???????


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Elly Elsenaar said:


> OHH I like that, should the GSD fits in there as well???????


In the tarantula uniform?

Well, probably, because all it really was, was a kind of light saddle with the extra legs lifting off it. Fuzzy legs.

But the black Pug with the flat face really looked tarantula-like with that thing on; it was hilarious. And everyone was pointing at laughing at this guy, who happens to be a drama queen anyway, so he was struttin' his stuff. Many dogs hate to be dressed up (and I would not do it to them, of course), but the ones who love it and adore being the center of attention really bring out the crowds for the parades. One of another of the dog groups almost always wins the silly costumes prize.

And again, the very best part is the great PR this attention brings to the GSDs and other shepherds, Mals, and the occasional Pit marching along displaying their great training. Those guys are the reason we hustle the 30+ Pug club out there to look silly and draw attention (and the $$ raised by the entry fees for a local center for the blind).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's how it looked, although this is a different dog: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/58079374/

I think ours copied this picture.

Man, this is SO not Working Dog material! :lol: But I'm a big believer in bringing all the attention we can to well-trained working dogs, and I don't care if a silly-looking outfit on a Pug helps do that.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

That's hilarious! I've always liked the bun w/mustard costume for Dachsunds too. My Dobie bitch Marley, LOVED being dressed up. She was a witch for Halloween one year and wore her little hat all day. She enjoyed being made over and complimented. She wanted her hat back on whenever I took it off!




Anything that draws attention to working dogs as having a sense of humor and something other than dogs to be feared is a good thing.


----------

